# Colnago Etreme Power Super



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

Hello all,
Look's like another new frame being offered from Ernesto for 2009..
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200.../features/tour_newstuff_tdf08/zabel_colnago_1


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Is that really a new frame, or just an Extreme Power with a new paint job?


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it's a new frame. Look at the headset. Also, I think the tubes, diameter wise, are between an Extreme C and an Extreme Power.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

It is probably a lighter version of the EP. That would be my guess. I wonder if it will hit the $6k mark in 2009...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm having a hard enough time dealing with $4,000 for a frame. There is no way I could swallow $6,000 for a frame.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ciaran said:


> Hello all,
> Look's like another new frame being offered from Ernesto for 2009..
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/tour08/tech/index.php?id=/photos/2008/tech/features/tour_newstuff_tdf08/zabel_colnago_1


That paint would look better on a Master X Light.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I'm having a hard enough time dealing with $4,000 for a frame. There is no way I could swallow $6,000 for a frame.


I couldn't imagine spending $6k for a complete bike.


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

I strongly dislike internal headsets. I really hope all Colnagos do not start using them. I was under the impression that Ernesto did not like them either.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

For pics:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...hp?id=/tech/2008/features/tour_newstuff_tdf08

*Milram legend Erik Zabel is riding his 14th Tour de France, and probably sadly his last. Nevertheless, the former German champion still seems to be living at the sharp end of bicycle development as we spotted him on a completely new Colnago frame this week. Colnago has yet to release any official details about this new "Extreme Power Super" but a few technical features are apparent just by inspection.

The new EPS closely resembles the current Extreme-C in appearance with its round carbon tubing and carbon lugs but apparently surpasses even the Extreme Power in its quest for ultimate rigidity. The oversized down tube maintains a constant oversized diameter throughout its length while the top tube now flares even bigger as it approaches the head tube; both are internally reinforced via Colnago's 3PRS system. The giant chain stays uses Colnago's familiar 'leaf'-shaped profile.

That head tube also now houses a tapered-and-oversized 1 1/8"-to-1 1/4" steerer tube on a brand-new fork. As on the recently introduced CX-1, the new EPS also makes use of a semi-integrated headset.

Despite appearing to be one of the most modern Colnagos yet, Zabel's EPS carries a distinctly retro livery, standing out from the black and white Extreme Powers of the rest of his Milram team (which is partly how we managed to spot it). Needless to say, we'll be keeping our ears very close to the ground on this one and will get more details as soon as they are available.

*


----------

